
Insects Are in Serious Trouble (Major Decline of Insect Biomass) - keeganjw
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2017/10/oh-no/543390/?single_page=true
======
Cheyana
I'm sure many of us have observed this over the past two decades. 20 years ago
I could drive to California from Arizona and by the time I got to San Jose my
windshield would be smothered in insects. Not so much now, just a few on the
whole trip. I recently drove to Albuquerque and noticed one hit my windshield
on the way back. One. Which I tried getting off with the wipers, but it was
stubborn (must have been a big one) so I ended up squeegeeing it off at a gas
station. There definitely has been a reduction in insect population here in
the southwest.

------
navigator01
Maybe this is due to widespread use of insecticide? Even so, I'm shocked that
the decline is so significant. In none of the major extinction events of the
past have insect populations dipped so dramatically.

But regardless, I dislike most insects. So long as this doesn't impact
humanity's ability to thrive on the planet I don't mind. Since we're doing
just fine in the face of such significant losses in biomass I don't really
worry.

